# water change for 16inch rhom



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I've had my large rhom for a month now. It is amazing, I reccomend one to
anyone w/ the tank space. One problem though, water changes are a #[email protected]%^.
While changing the water the past two times, as soon as the water lowers significantly, it has freaked out! If you have ever heard a large fish run into the glass ,it is'nt a pretty sound. My last resort is an automatic water changing setup.
You know, using an overflow and extra resivoir, and pumping treated water through the system. The fish is in a 150gallon temporary home, and water changes are very important . Does anyone with large(16inch) rhoms have any
advice? I don't want to sedate the fish every water change either!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

low water level, why how low do you go. You're only suppose to do 20-30% water change per week, and that would maximum lower the water to %75 percent, which for the 150gal isn't that low at all..unless you have a really short tank.

I would suggest using a python or doing half the tank every week, i.e. move the rhom to one side of the tank and only siphon the side he isn't at this week. Next week move him to the other side and so forth..150 gal is a big tank and he shouldn't freak out of a hose that is 2-3 feet away from him...also take pics of the rhom..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

How much water are you taking out?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

With a single fish you dont need to do very large changes, they do not create as much waste as a shoal of fish. 10% weekly should be plenty and in a 150 gallon tank that is only 15 gallons. As long as you dont have a nitrate problem...like nitrates in tap water, 10% should be fine.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

I keep my tank bare, so water changes are quick and usually goes without any problems. He's usually on the other side staring at me. The only time I run into problems is when I do a large water change (about 50%). He'll lay on his side for about 5 minutes after the water change but is back to normal shortly after.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

In terms of auto water changes, there is a thread about adding a saddle clamp and a chlorine filter to constantly overfolw the wet/dry and constantly add water too. You might want to check into that. But I think your best bet is to do a 10-15% water change weekly, one fish shouldn't make too much mess.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I agree, small weekly water changes or even every two weeks is good. BTW, do you have pics of your monster rhom?????


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

yeah pix would be o so nice.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

15 gallons is not enough a weak... a large P is a messy fish.. idd go with 25% a weak... and see how that goes.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

GG, how is your 16" rhom? I assume you do 15g water change weekly, right?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have my rhom in a 120 gallon with 3 convicts and do about 4" a week....the tank is 24" tall so that equates to about 15 gallons or a little more. I have never had a problem with my nitrates and he looks amazing. He is not messy at all, not sure where peacock is getting that, my guy eats 7" smelt whole, leaving nothing to really foul up the water other than his waste. 
I can only give advice based on my experience with my rhom.....and that is what I do and it is working for me.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DOC's also build up in the water not ust Nitrate.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey guys, thanks for the response. The water changes I am talking about are the 50% ones. The problem is pumps/filters shutting down for half tank changes. It is
so quiet in the tank that some movements outside really scare him. I originally
was cycling the tank for cariba/piraya/ternetzi, so I might have fell short for the required bacteria needed for such a large fish. Things are settling down, with just a slight ammonia spike(.5 -1 ppm),so hopefully no more 50% changes needed!
I'm presently filling fishroom, going to airport now to pick up10 cariba,12piraya,
and 6 supers. In the upcoming week I'll get some pictures, my digital is in my 
camcorder, so it's not very good!


----------

